# protocol at RFC



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi all


Well I can't believe it but we got our offer of treatment through a couple of months early!!      I had read on here that they were getting through the waiting list a bit quicker but can't believe I was one of the lucky ones. Wasn't meant to hear from them til August so wasn't expecting to cycle until September at the earliest! I have had one fresh IVF cycle and one FET at Origin (both unsuccessful   ) on short protocol with Dr Brett and now i will be on a long protocol under Dr McFaul at RVH. Anyone else have him? 


I have quite a high AMH (20.3) which is why I was on short protocol at Origin and they only got 6 eggs due to this (well I think it was due to that   ) so I am hoping for a better response with long protocol. But I am really scared about getting OHSS with a high AMH. Does anyone know how often they'll scan me in this scenario?


Also my cycle is totally messed up since the FET where I down regged so I'm waiting for AF before I can officially start BUT don't think I've even ovulated yet and on day 40 today!! I am waiting for them to invite me in for a scan but what will they do next? I'm hoping for something to bring on a bleed but not sure. Just really want to know when we might get started as I HATE waiting!! How long does the scan appointment take to come through if anyone has had a pre-treatment scan?


One more question: is it just nasal spray for downreg or can you choose an injection instead? I've heard inj cheaper so would think they would offer it?


Thanks for any answers! xx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Hi Louis
Not sure if I have the right answers for you but I had fet at Xmas and I didn't have af by the time I had review appointment which was start of April!!  They simply put me on the pill after doing a scan. I am now due to start fet in July. I have been told to continue taking pill without break until 13/7, then I start progynova (hrt) on 16/7, with a view to having fet on 2/8. 
I have been given progynova and crinone gel (exactly the same as Xmas). The drugs cost £35 in royal pharmacy. 
I hope this is of some use to you. Good luck huni
Pat
xx


----------



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Pat thanks a lot for your reply    So I'll expect a pill of some sort for my wonky cycles but when? They got my letter of acceptance for treatment over 2 weeks ago and still haven't sent out an appointment for a scan. Does it usually take that long?


Best of luck with your next cycle xxx


----------

